# Helllllllllllllp meeeeeeee!



## gcasdfghjkl (May 26, 2013)

Who have libjvm.so !!
Need this file.the damn MI2S doesn't provide this that i can't run any .jar.
please send the file to [email protected]
MANY THANKS!


----------



## gcasdfghjkl (May 26, 2013)

Anyone can help me?

Sent from my MI 2S using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Your question only makes sense to you, please read http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2010/08/29/writing-the-perfect-question.aspx


----------



## gcasdfghjkl (May 26, 2013)

THX much for this

Sent from my MI 2S using RootzWiki


----------

